# 9wt Rod



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> I am looking into getting a new 9wt to add to the collection, stumped on what I want to get.. I want to spend something around $500-700.. any ideas on the best choice?


Buy a BVK and save money.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

http://www.clutchflyrods.com/
I currently have their demo 9wt and its awesome!
I just ordered a 8wt and a 12wt I liked it so much.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

> > I am looking into getting a new 9wt to add to the collection, stumped on what I want to get.. I want to spend something around $500-700.. any ideas on the best choice?
> 
> 
> Buy a BVK and save money.


I like TFO, I have a 7wt TICRX but I just hear of a lot of rods breaking even if they are babied, I have no problem sending it back to TFO for the $15 I am just lazy and want something a little different


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

> http://www.clutchflyrods.com/
> I currently have their demo 9wt and its awesome!
> I just ordered a 8wt and a 12wt I liked it so much.


I was looking at them, so far heard a lot of good, definitely one of my top choices


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I have had my 9wt for over a year with no problems. If you put it together and try not to take it apart often you won't have any problems.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

> > http://www.clutchflyrods.com/
> > I currently have their demo 9wt and its awesome!
> > I just ordered a 8wt and a 12wt I liked it so much.
> 
> ...


Nothing disappointing at all with them. 
I chose them over Sage One and GLoomis NRX.
I have no regrets


----------



## scottruns (Mar 2, 2013)

Consider a Sage TCX or NRX if you're into fast rods. I have the TCX in 8 wt...thing is a cannon!!  [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]  Also, ya can't go wrong with a CC GLX. Good luck!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

First off if you are going to spend some serious coin for a rod you should cast several before choosing. Everybody casts differently and what works well for me may not be the best choice for someone else.

Now that said I had a friend out the other day. He is an ok caster. Plenty good enough to get the job done. But he was also not casting as well as I suspected he was capable of doing. So I checked out his rod. Thought part of the problem was that the line he was throwing was too light for his rod and it wasn't loading very well. Gave him one small suggestion on changing his casting stroke and saw a little improvement.

Then I asked if he wanted to try my Sage Xi3. So he casts it. Not just a little improvement but a ton. He was very pleased with the way that rod worked for him to the point where he is getting one. His other rod is a much less expensive one touted on here all he time. But there is a difference between rods. Check out the Sage Xi3. I personally think they are the best saltwater fly rods out there.

But check out others as well. My cousin swears by his Hardy Pro Azis rods which I can't cast for beans.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with skiffinidaho. Cast a lot of rods. Your $ range includes a lot of nice rods. I like the orvis Helios rods, they work for me I also casted a Gloomis NRX at a tournament last week and liked it as well. Also, your line choice can be just as important as your rod choice whatever rod you do buy, ask people with the same rod or the dealer what line they like the best.


----------



## Reeves7 (May 9, 2012)

sage or g-loomis and im really starting to like the st croix legend elites


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> sage or g-loomis and im really starting to like the st croix legend elites


I got a legend elite and it's pretty dang nice stick. Just got an 8wt tfo mangrove yesterday, that thing is sick too. Can't wait to fish it.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad to hear the good report on that TFO Mangrove. I just missed the TFO rep at the flyshop tuesday. Can't wait to give one a try.


----------

